# Block all sites with no external software



## tex0gen (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi there,

I run a server on windows 2k3 at work and i need to set up settings for 16 workgroup computers. Iv added 16 users to the workstations and set up the security but i need to be able to block all websites with a few exceptions defined by the server WITHOUT the use of web filtering software. Any idea on how to do that?

i must warn you that im not 100% compliant with the server and what things do etc.

Any help much appreciated and just run it step by step, thank you.


----------



## FeFiForum (Aug 28, 2009)

Are you trying to block users on the workstations from accessing websites on your server internally? You can change the hostfile on the local PC's if you don't want users to be able to access the websites. If you can give me a better explanation I can help you with it. Email me.

Thanks,
Art,
[contact info removed by mod]


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*FeFiForum*, I removed you contact information from your post because we do all our help here in the public forum.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Why no web filtering software? Open DNS will do this and it is free.


----------

